# Hinterbau Uzzi SL



## cwm2001 (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum. Ich suche einen Hinterbau für ein 2001er Uzzi SL (mit Scheibenbremsenaufnahme), oder wer kann nachträglich so etwas anschweißen??? Wer kann mir helfen???


----------

